# How much/little to do with a 3 year old(horse)?



## StormyGale (5 February 2013)

Ok I know this will cause some controversy, but without any arguements just wondered peoples opinions on how much and what work they think a 3 year old should do - im not talking jumping etc. literally walk trot possibly canter? to hack etc not to hack? 

bit of back round info - i have a very large laid back warmblood 3year old, 16.3hh fairly well developed gelding- he was long lined, didn't give a monkeys, been lead out and still goes on walks (like a dog) round the lanes, not bothered by traffic - excited polo pony yard with crazy ponies galloping round their field, takes all in his stride, been led over tarp and poles (at walk ) just for something different - my aim was to back him in late spring but we got to a point where he had done everything and was just so relaxed and the only stage to do next would be getting on - ive lunged him but not a lot as i don't feel that because of his size i want him going in tight circles- ive broken a lot of horses so im aware of damage etc  - he was good as gold and at this point now i have sat on him ( in arena) walked and practised stopping, standing still, turning (not tightly! ) and bit of trotting on straight sides . Now i am in no way looking to push him into anything crazy he will not walk over poles etc. or be doing circles but just wondered in peoples opinion do I keep him going very slowly walking, trotting occasionally and maybe short hacks or not do anything? he was not sat on ( i won't call it riding) for about three weeks over xmas and was good as gold with my getting on again, He seems to enjoy doing something and at the moment these sessions of walking, trotting is literally between 5 - 10 mins maximum, when hes walked on road he goes for about 15 minutes. so what do people think continue as he enjoys this or let him have some time now doing nothing? be totally honest im interested in peoples opinions - ( he is being aimed at showjumping if that helps, but jumping will not even come into it until about 4 yr old i want him for a long time not age classes etc)


----------



## Polotash (5 February 2013)

So is he rising 3 now? i.e. a 2010 baby?

If so personally I would walk him around the lanes (mounted on the quiet sections, led on any exciting bits) a couple of times, and then turn him away until the end of the year.

I did the same with my 3 year old last July/ Aug/ Sept (she'll be 4 this July) and she's just started long reining again now. Last year she did long reining, led out, and was lunged maybe 3 times to get the hang, then we got on a couple of times in the school and out hacking, and then turned her away at the start of Oct.


----------



## ironhorse (5 February 2013)

Yes, if you can I would get him hacking - if he's at all worried either get someone on the ground to walk with you or go with another horse (but not all the time so that he learns to be independent!). If you've got transport maybe work on loading and go for a few trips out, perhaps even to a friend's yard to see some different sights.

If you are planning to turn him away you could wait until the weather improves and gently keep doing stuff with him until then. My guy was shown in hand as a 3yo so had a bit of a break March/April and then went out to some shows. Nothing too serious - there were usually 4 or 5 max in his classes, but by the end of the summer I could sit on him in the collecting ring and let him get used to the otehr horses around him.


----------



## Kallibear (5 February 2013)

He'll still have a huge amount of growing to do. If he's 16.3 already I wouldn't be surprised if he makes 17.2+, esp as a warmblood.

I therefore would do much more physically with him. What you're already doing sounds about right.

The problem I see is he's not really ready to do anything more, physically but will get bored if you do the same basic stuff over and over again, possibly becoming naughty.

Id therefore get him out hacking and seeing the world ( even up to an hour but the majority led) then turn him away for the summer. He'll no doubt sprout like a weed over summer. As long as he's got friends to play with he'll be entertained. And in the autumn he'll be keen to start doing some work again.

That was my plan for Roo but he's currently far too weedy and gangly to do much with.


----------



## StormyGale (5 February 2013)

thanks guys kallibear you've kind of hit the nail on the head my main concern is to do enough where he's occupied but not to cook his brain and make him resent it - Iron horse your right too we have lovely quiet lanes and has been out both in hand alone with other person walking and with another horse like you say i didn't want to over do either particularly so as not to worry him if hes alone or rely too much on another - he has just taken to it so well and doesn't ever seem phased at anything i may start just taking him out gently for little potters around the block (20 mins) and as you both suggest walk and ride parts rather than all or nothing. KB im hoping he wont get mahoousive however measuring him he is 16.2 1/2 hh now so praying not much over 17.1 hh parentage would suggest he shouldn't be the size he is but i hoped hed get to 17hh so i think ill be ok there! lol

in some ways i wish he was a weed like your roo lol but hes very well built and balanced and i only weigh 8 1/2 stone so i feel doing a little with him like this wont hurt too much as long as i don't over do it - i dont' have a box but he loads and travels like a dream in my friends and she will take me out - my aim is to take him out in the spring to a few in hand shows and not actually compete as such until hes been to a couple just to get him out and about to see the world - thanks for the advice all of you. Its interesting to see others points of view - he is still very young to me and of course i am going for longevity rather than to get him doing anything crazy at a young age just never had anything so quiet that likes to learn - always used to the fruit loops lol that would need until they were 7 to be as calm as he is now - thanks for advice and will keep everyone informed with his progress and he will have plenty of time in field as horse too don't want to totally fry him! thanks all!


----------



## Cortez (5 February 2013)

Here's what I do with our three year old Warmblood youngsters, and have done for the last 25 years. If they are very gangly and backwards: nothing until the back end of the year or even spring of 4 year old year. If they are well grown, lunge very lightly for 2 weeks in Nov/Dec of their 2 year old year, put on tack. Feb/March lunge, back and ride W/T/C on 3 - 4 days a week. Continue through summer on 3 - 4 days a week, maybe take them out to a little show for a hack around (with the big boys on the lorry). I do not turn them away, I keep them working lightly doing a variety of things (but not jumping). When they are 4 they go to a few dressage competitions, clinics or other grown up occassions. Hopefully most will now be sold and in new homes, if not they start to compete seriously (in dressage, at Novice) when they are 5. I can see no reason to faff around with horses, on/off, when you can progress steadily and rationally with the building blocks of basic training. I see so many barely trained 5/6/7/8/9 year olds who are forever being "turned away to mature"; why can't they mature through their training?


----------



## *Nik* (5 February 2013)

This is what i have done with my 4yr old (2009)
Spring last year i introduced tack and long reining and get him to the point where i sat on him walk and trot on the lunge and then he had 2 months off. Then over the summer (about3 1/2 months) i hacked him and did a bit of light schooling and got him happy walk trot and canter alone and in company. H thn had another 2 months off and then in november i started again but we had a bit of a blip with his canter as he was tight in his pelvic and abdominal muscles so we spent a good few weeks doing lots of long reining to build him back up. When he was happy walk tort and canter again he went on another break. He will now have until the summer off when i am hoping to get him out adn about to some training and dressage shows by the end of the year..


The key is just taking everything at their pace and take your time on each step


----------

